# Planning summer 2013 - France easy cycling??



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Trying to cheer myself up by starting to plan next yrs summer holiday. I would like a campsite somewhhere in the dordogne, but not the busy parts filled with Brits, next to the river and with some flat cycling.

Hs anyone got any suggestions? We are just the 2 of us so prefer quiet 'French' sites with out noisy entertainment, and prefer to be surrounded by French/Spanish people if poss. We would like to be able to cycle to nearby villages/beauty spots.

Any help appreciated. I have looked, using the search facility but there are rather a lot of entries!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have a look at the Municipal site in the centre of Bergerac -

La Pelouse on the Southern bank of the river (away from the town) very peaceful and well equipped, we stayed there for 3 nights having intended to go for just one, we were right beside the river, amongst the trees and with EHU.

It is listed on this site, but I cannot find a direct website for it;

http://www.zoover.co.uk/france/aquitaine/bergerac/municipal-la-pelouse/campsite

Here is a list of other sites around Bergerac;

http://www.bergerac-tourisme.com/-Campsites-

The pictures below are from our stay there at the end of September this year.

Cycling around the area is easy and fairly flat (for the Dordogne), there are other sites around but for most of the river's length the number of sites beside the river is not great as the river is used a great deal for tourism and the main road runs close alongside it (and a railway line which has just been rebuilt this summer).

Happy to answer questions - it is our backyard of course........

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Just the place for you ! . . . small (unspoilt) French village, church/couple of shops (bread/butcher) & small cafe bar.
Municipal campsite right on the river,old railway converted into scenic cycle route into Sarlat (nice & flat)
Its in MHF database

Address Details
St Julien de Lampon
Aquitaine
GPS Co-ordinates: 44.864722 / 1.358056


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Le Perpetuum Campsite near Domme and Sarlat is worth a look - we've stayed there twice and loved it. There are plenty of spots near the river and if you're really lucky right next to the river.

Bazza


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

You could consider Burgundy? Lots of canals and wonderful scenic, easy, easy cycling. Campsites (municipal, therefore cheap) dotted alongside, particularly the Nivernais Canal which runs Auxerre south to Decizes. I have lots more info if you want.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Penquin, (or anyone who knows)
Can I ask you if you know if Carrefour will be open on Friday 29 March, which is Good Friday? I have tried to find out on the net but have not been successful. We are arriving in Roscoff on Friday 29 March 8am and I need to know if we can get any shopping on the Friday, I had hoped to shop at the Carrefour at Vannes.
Many thanks


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

You might think about Charente - generally flatter than Dordogne and quieter as well. Some lovely places and plenty of cycling possibilities.
Charente Maritime is similar but near the coast gets busier.

Alan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

esperelda said:


> Penquin, (or anyone who knows)
> Can I ask you if you know if Carrefour will be open on Friday 29 March, which is Good Friday? I have tried to find out on the net but have not been successful. We are arriving in Roscoff on Friday 29 March 8am and I need to know if we can get any shopping on the Friday, I had hoped to shop at the Carrefour at Vannes.
> Many thanks


Don't shoot me if I'm wrong but these are the dates for the Public Holidays for France 2013;

Tuesday 01/01/2013 New Year

Thursday 14/02/2013 Valentine

Sunday 31/03/2013 Easter

Monday 01/04/2013 Easter Monday

Wednesday 01/05/2013 Labour Day

Wednesday 08/05/2013 Victory in Europe

Thursday 09/05/2013 Ascension

Sunday 19/05/2013 Pentecost

Monday 20/05/2013 Pentecost Monday

Sunday 26/05/2013 Mother´s Day

Sunday 16/06/2013 Father´s Day

Sunday 14/07/2013 Bastille Day

Thursday 15/08/2013 Assumption of Mary

Friday 1/11/2013 All Saints

Monday 11/11/2013 Armistice Day 1918

Wednesday 25/12/2013 Christmas

Note that March 29th (Good Friday) in France called Vendredi Sante, does not appear as a Public Holiday, so the shops should be open normally, if it was a public holiday they often open for the morning only (unless it's a Sunday).

Note that they celebrate Mother's Day Sunday with a Public Holiday (but later in the year than the UK Mothering Sunday)

Note also that Father's Day gets a Public Holiday too....

Dave


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

a little of subject sorry folks, does anybody know where we can get a list of municipal campsites across France from please

I have the Aires book but if there is other listings that would be useful also

many thanks


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Sideways86 said:


> a little of subject sorry folks, does anybody know where we can get a list of municipal campsites across France from please
> 
> I have the Aires book but if there is other listings that would be useful also
> 
> many thanks


This may be of some help. You will have to use the translate tab if not good with French

http://www.camping-municipal.org/


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Have a look at the Municipal site in the centre of Bergerac -
> 
> La Pelouse on the Southern bank of the river (away from the town) very peaceful and well equipped, we stayed there for 3 nights having intended to go for just one, we were right beside the river, amongst the trees and with EHU.
> 
> ...


This campsite is a 5 minute cycle from the old town of Bergerac but very quiet at night. We were there out of high season and didn't even book although I'd suggest you do if you go in July or August as it is not huge!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Esperalda

Similar tastes and preferences to ours, so you might find this interesting. We stayed at the campsites listed (in the attachment) and rode up the canal one day, down it the next, and used the third day for local mooching.

Lots of little towns and villages next to the canal, so plenty of interest - it was a very successful holiday and the cycling could not have been easier. The towpaths are tarmac in a lot of places, or hard packed gravel which is nearly as good. Some of the lock keeper's cottages do a cup of coffee and a cake, which was just about perfect.

*Josselin *is a lovely town and well worth a visit - specially the old town area. *Le Lac de Guerledan* has the huge hydro electric plant which is worth a visit, and the campsite is right on the lake in a lovely spot. *Camping Tost Aven* is pretty basic but perfectly adequate. The town is old and interesting and has a very good supermarket just up the road if supplies are running low. *Camping Tourony* is not on the canal - it's on the Pink Granite Coast and was a high spot of the holiday. The journey across the middle of Brittany toward Tregastel was fascinating too - we saw the real unspoiled country, where (incidentally) the price of everything was at least 30% cheaper.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks to all but especially Penquin and Zebedee for such comprehensive replies. I shall make a note of the public holidays etc and look forward to reading Zebedees info.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi esperelda

Really there are too many suitable places to start listing them, but I will start with the Loire some years ago we stayed on the municipal in Chinon (actually on the Vienne) walking distance to the town. Going to Gennes this year for a international Tandem rally. The Dordogne/Lot is a bit up and down if you stray from the river. Muides-Sur-Loire municipal site again with nice quiet roads and access to Chambord Chateau and flat.

Go explore it all there just waiting.

Martin


----------

